# Kästchen mit Zufallsfarben erstellen



## rgamer (13. Mai 2014)

Guten Tag,

ich habe vor für ein Spiel auf einer Fläche von 400x400 Pixeln kleine Kästchen mit der Größe von 50x50 mit zufälligen Farben zu generieren.
Ich habe mir überlegt, dass dies mit der Paint Methode gehen sollte, bloß habe ich ein Problem, dass die Farben der generierten Kästchen immer die gleichen sind.
Ich habe aus diesem Thread http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/63837-zufaellige-farbe.html die Methode für Zufallsfarben übernommen und in meinen Code in eine for-Schleife eingefügt.

Jedoch ist die Farbe für die Kästchen immer die gleiche, weiß jemand wieso?

Mein Code:

```
public void paint (Graphics g) 
  { 
    g.setColor(Color.gray);
    g.fillRect(40,60,400,400);
       
   
    int breite,hoehe,xpos=40,ypos=60;
   
    for (int i=1;i<=8 ;i++ ) {
    
      g.setColor(farbwahl());   
      g.fillRect(40,ypos,50,50); 
      
      ypos = ypos+50;
      
    } // end of for
    
    
    
    
    
    
    
    
  }
  
  
  public Color farbwahl () {
    Color farbe = null;
    int m = (int) Math.random()*5;
    if(m==0){ farbe = (Color.red);   }
    if(m==1){ farbe = (Color.blue);   }
    if(m==2){ farbe = (Color.yellow);   }
    if(m==3){ farbe = (Color.pink);   }
    if(m==4){ farbe = (Color.green);   }
    
    return farbe;
  }
```


----------



## anti-held (14. Mai 2014)

Erstelle eine Konstante RANDOM

```
private static final Random RANDOM = new Random();
```

und ändere dann dieMethode farbwahl so ab:


```
private static Color number() {
		Color farbe = null;
		int m = RANDOM.nextInt(5);
		switch (m) {
		case 0:
			farbe = Color.red;
			break;
		case 1:
			farbe = Color.blue;
			break;
		case 2:
			farbe = Color.yellow;
			break;
		case 3:
			farbe = Color.pink;
			break;
		case 4:
			farbe = Color.green;
			break;
		}
		return farbe;
	}
```


----------



## rgamer (4. Jun 2014)

Danke, ich werde es versuchen und melde mich ggfs. nochmal


----------

